# Java - read input without echoing



## karusho (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm messing around with Java right now, and I'm interested in knowing whether or not it is possible to read input without echoing it - in the console, that is.

I recently learned how to use the Scanner (System.in), but I couldn't find a way to hide what was being typed, like when they ask you for your password in bash.

Also, is there a way for the Scanner to read text input without needing an enter key? I'd like to create a program that can respond to a single keystroke.

Thanks.


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Java Password Masking


----------

